
CssPad - an iPad made with CSS using Quplo - jayeshsalvi
http://csspad.quplo.com/
======
alttab
If you can "prototype" an app in HTML/CSS for an iPad it makes me wonder why
one would rewrite it in Objective-C in the first place.

~~~
jasonlotito
The App Store makes it easy to sell your App. Outside the App Store, you have
to rely on your own setup. I'll go as far to say that the majority of apps in
the app store could be web apps and work just as well.

~~~
alttab
This is what I was alluding to. For the most part, unless it is an OpenGL game
then a mobile web app can do most if not all of the same work - and its
immediately cross platform. Dropping a browser view into an app and selling it
that way even allows you to give 30% of your money to apple if thats what you
want.

------
pornel
Apple's SDK comes with iPhone Simulator.app that — despite the name — is also
a full iPad simulator with Mobile Safari.

Besides, "You can make CSS images with rounded corners!" is getting old.
Author even failed to put _standard_ properties that would make it work in
Opera and IE9.

------
jiaaro
How does it handle absolute positioning? scrolling?

Firebug to the rescue:

\- absolute positioning works great

\- content overflows (so it still needs some scrolling solution)

------
RexRollman
I think it would be a little more impressive if the time was correct when
viewed. Otherwise, nice job.

~~~
jasonlotito
Ahh, but the time choice is clever.

~~~
Johngibb
To save other people a google, that's the time Apple uses for iPhone
screenshots in their keynotes that start at 9 am, so that whey they are
displayed they have approximately the right time.

[http://www.pcworld.com/article/193998/iphone_mystery_solved_...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/193998/iphone_mystery_solved_why_time_stands_still_at_942.html)

------
catshirt
no harm intended, but this is really just 3 well used css3 properties (ok, so
one's a function)

------
moron4hire
"as HTML and CSS are an ideal and flexible way to prototype"

They are _a_ way to prototype. And sure, they may be _more_ flexible than
writing Objective-C. But they are far from ideal or even reasonably flexible.

